# TRISTEZZA



## JDM (19 Ottobre 2007)

E' finita la guerra, dicevo tempo fa....
Armi deposte, appese al muro. Resta la tristezza del male e del dolore versato.
Penso.
All'uomo che ero. 
L'uomo che non sapeva amare e che si struggeva perchè amore voleva. Amore cercava. Centrato su se stesso perchè se stesso non gli piaceva e voleva a tutti i costi farlo diventare grande. Con tutti i mezzi possibili. Peccato fossero mezzi trovati in mezzo alla strada. I più facili ed i più inutili. I più pericolosi. I più squallidi. Quelli che piano piano t'ammazzano dentro.
Ero quel bimbo seduto coi calzoni corti che aveva perso la mamma in campagna. E guardavo, cercavo, piangevo.....
Ho avuto grandi conflitti interiori. Li ho scaricati su tutti quelli che incontravo. Fuggivo.

Ho avuto due bimbi, ho voluto questa separazione. In questo anno e mezzo sono stato tutte quelle cose che ero. Ho attraversato la mia vita da cima a fondo.
Mi sono visto di spalle. Per la prima volta.

Penso. 
Sono un altro uomo. Sono finalmente l'uomo che avevo dentro. 
Spero un giorno i miei bimbi accettino questo modo diverso di avere un papà.
E spero di imparare ad amare davvero.

Lo dico qui sopra perchè è come scriverlo sui muri.... Come urlare al mondo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Sei...*

...un uomo...
Un uomo che cerca e trova consapevolezze


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' finita la guerra, dicevo tempo fa....
> Armi deposte, appese al muro. Resta la tristezza del male e del dolore versato.
> Penso.
> All'uomo che ero.
> ...


Se ho compreso bene il senso del tuo post credo che tu abbia fatto un percorso degno di questo nome, _grazie_ al quale stai imparerando ad amare davvero. Non è così facile amare per davvero.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' finita la guerra, dicevo tempo fa....
> Armi deposte, appese al muro. Resta la tristezza del male e del dolore versato.
> Penso.
> All'uomo che ero.
> ...


Ad amare non si impara, lo si sente...

Ma per sentirlo bisogna anzitutto sentirsi ed accettarsi per come si è, per come si è stati e per come si sta diventando.

Leggendoti vedo in te più che tristezza, stanchezza, bisogno di fermarsi, di smettere di dover combattere per conquistare ogni centimetro che ti possa avvicinare ai tuoi figli e quindi alla tua serenità.
Voglia di sdraiarsi in un campo a guardar passare le nuvole con un filo d'erba tra le labbra e nessun dolore al petto.

L'amore arriva se gli dai modo di entrare, se togli i chiavistelli alla porta...

I tuoi figli possono sentirlo se sentono che tu ti ami, ed accetteranno ciò che ora sei se sentiranno che tu per primo lo accetti.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ad amare non si impara, lo si sente...
> 
> Ma per sentirlo bisogna anzitutto sentirsi ed accettarsi per come si è, per come si è stati e per come si sta diventando.
> 
> ...


"Voglia di sdraiarsi in un campo a guardar passare le nuvole con un filo d'erba tra le labbra e nessun dolore al petto" ... ecco ... la condizione ideale per amare


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ad amare non si impara, lo si sente...
> 
> Ma per sentirlo bisogna anzitutto sentirsi ed accettarsi per come si è, per come si è stati e per come si sta diventando.
> 
> ...


vero, vero...


----------

